# CO allocation for 189 visa



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Do you know if there is any specific criteria that is followed by Immigration dept to assign Case officer to 189 applications (after submitting the visa application)?

Also, generally how long does it take to get CO allocated on 189 applications?

Thanks,
Guru.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

GuruK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you know if there is any specific criteria that is followed by Immigration dept to assign Case officer to 189 applications (after submitting the visa application)?
> 
> ...


Nobody can predict that when CO will be assigned . As per DIBP it will be under 3 months . We have seen CO getting assigned in as low as 2 weeks , but I guess average time is around 2 months .


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Ya it seems that a lot of people on this forum are waiting for CO allocation. Some of them filed their application in the month of Feb.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ya it seems that a lot of people on this forum are waiting for CO allocation. Some of them filed their application in the month of Feb.


I know a few who filed in December and still waiting


----------

